# l'option ls -C (colonnes) ne fonctionne pas partout...



## Rollmops (3 Juin 2007)

Bonjour  à tous 

J'aimerais avoir un avis sur le fonctionnement de mon Terminal.

En effet étant sur MacOs X, théoriquement l'option de la commande ls :  ls -C (affichage en colonnes) est "par défaut" sur cet Os.

Sur mon Terminal, cela fonctionne à la racine (/) mais pas au niveau du Home
Et cela, même si je tape ls -C 

Quelqu'un aurais-t-il une explication et un remède ?

Au niveau du Home : ça ne s'affiche *pas en colonnes* :

Last login: Sun Jun  3 14:11:25 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
m237:~ rollmops$ ls -C
02 Aquarella Brazil.wma
Adobe SVG 3.0 Installer Log
Antidote 2000 alias
Applications
Desktop
Documents
Encyclopaedia_Britannica_2007_Ultimate_Reference_Suite_InstallLog.log
Faxes
Hurz
Incomplete
Library
Movies
Music
Opera 7 Preferences.new
Pfurz
Pictures
Public
Shared
Sites
alias
com.apple.Safari.plist
com.apple.Safari.plist.saved
histo 7:07:05.txt
loc.txt
rhf_illustr25.jpg
tmp1.txt
usermarker_search_earth.mrk
m237:~ rollmops$ 

Au niveau de la racine, *les colonnes s'affichent * (il faut me croire sur parole mais les cases de saisie de texte du forum refusent (elles aussi) l'affichage en colonnes : imaginez-le : sur mon terminal cette partie là (à la racine) est bien affichée en colonnes)


m237:~ rollmops$ cd /
m237:/ rollmops$ ls -C
ATM?? Deluxe                            URL Manager Pro 2.6
Adaptec Toast F-4.1.2                   Users
Agfa StudioScan Series                  Utilitaires BJ
Applications                            VM Storage
Applications (Mac OS 9)                 Volumes
Brother MFL-Pro Suite                   Volumes (Mac OS 9)
CD audio                                appli PAO
CD-Universalis 2.0                      appli TXT
Default Folder                          automount
Default Folder F-3.0.9 ??               bin
Desktop                                 cores
Desktop (Mac OS 9)                      dev
Desktop DB                              diable_06.gif
Desktop DF                              diable_06001.jpg
Desktop Folder                          diable_06001.pict
Dossier AliStel 2                       diable_06002.jpg
Dossier ClarisWorks 5.0                 diable_06003.jpg
Dossier HP LaserJet                     diable_06004.jpg
Dossier Norton AntiVirus                dicos
Dossier Syste??me                       dicos alias
Dossier TopOrganizer                    etc
Dossier i.Minitel                       gene??alogie
Dossier techtool pro 3                  iserror.log
Ex buro                                 mach
FAXstf 6                                mach.sym
Ghost 3.5                               mach_kernel
Grand-Me??re disait V 2.2.0 ??          masterclips
Greg's Browser 2.7                      mode emploi painter 4
Historiques d???installation            polices autres
Informations de dernie??re minute       private
Installer Log File                      sbin
Iomega Extras                           techtool str vol de10:02:06.rtf
Journal ma??j Office X 10.1.6           testcaract.dmg
LISTE MARIAGES                          tmp
LOGICIELS SON                           tmp\ajvssnse.exe
Library                                 tmp\bxzybpeg.exe
Mon buro 30:12:03                       tmp\dfdmnsol.exe
NAV??? 7.0 QuickScan                    tmp\ejujutny.exe
Network                                 tmp\eogixrdt.exe
Pages Web                               tmp\hhybjtrn.exe
Palm                                    tmp\hlopljhh.exe
Personal Backup X                       tmp\iggguifr.exe
Polices ATM Deluxe                      tmp\kmwairqa.exe
Previous Systems.localized              tmp\mjdfvknk.exe
Rangement au de??marrage                tmp\ormwgbsq.exe
Risperdal_tablets_F.pdf                 tmp\plhbzuor.exe
STUFFLT 7                               tmp\plnkwggf.exe
SurferSerials                           tmp\pssdsedf.exe
System                                  tmp\qsdryvuh.exe
TCP Infos                               tmp\qzbtloqg.exe
TheFindByContentFolder                  tmp\sngjseou.exe
TheVolumeSettingsFolder                 tmp\uyshcpfw.exe
TopCalculette Pro                       tmp\ylmrduty.exe
Trash                                   tmp\zpldjrlk.exe
Tri-CATALOG 5.02                        usr
Tri-CATALOG Images                      var
m237:/ rollmops$ 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Eul Mulot (3 Juin 2007)

Je viens d'essayer, sous la racine, que je fasse ls ou ls -C affichage ligne par ligne ....
Au niveau du home, ls et ls -C se comportent comme il faut par contre.
Dès que j'essaie dans un sous répertoire, ls -C se comporte comme un ls, c'est assez étrange.


----------



## tatouille (3 Juin 2007)

uname -a et format de votre systeme de fichiers please, 
car je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me opendarwin7 to  10.4.9 , 
un vieux radar correspond &#224; vos dires pour Panther , enfin c'est un r&#233;glage user pas r&#233;ellement un BUG


----------



## bompi (4 Juin 2007)

Et puis il faudrait &#234;tre bien pr&#233;cis. L'affichage en colonne peut tr&#232;s bien marcher sans que vous vous en rendiez compte ...
En effet, si le Terminal utilis&#233; n'est pas tr&#232;s large (la largeur standard par exemple) et que certains fichiers ont des noms trop longs, _ls_ calcule qu'il ne peut utiliser qu'une seule colonne. C'est un simple probl&#232;me d'arithm&#233;tique.

Je pr&#233;cise que chez moi, tout est OK (et j'ai une grande fen&#234;tre de Terminal). [Mac OS X / PPC 10.4.9]


----------



## Rollmops (11 Juin 2007)

Tu as raison Bompi  c'est bien un pb de longueur de nom de fichier car j'ai supprimé le fichier à nom très long : 

"Encyclopaedia_Britannica_2007_Ultimate_Reference_S uite_InstallLog.log"

et du coup "ls -C" affiche bien en mode "colonnes" !

par contre, ce qui est curieux, c'est que si je replace ce fichier à nom long et que j'agrandis au maximum ma fenêtre de terminal : ça ne marche plus et pourtant le nom n'est pas assez long pour arriver jusqu'au bord droit de la fenêtre du terminal...donc pour le terminal il n'est "plus" trop long...

Donc quand tu écris : " j'ai une grande fenêtre de Terminal" : qu'entends-tu exactement par là ?

Aurais-tu un modèle "spécial" de terminal au format "cinémascope super 90 mm Todd-ao" importé à prix d'or du Japon où il est normalement réservé à une élite de hacker-samouraï de 40° dan ?


----------

